# Pastors in UAE



## konfidence (Jun 21, 2010)

I have got to ask these quetions;

-Is it forbidden in the UAE to preach?
- Are the 7 emirates equally disposed to xtianity
-Is xtianity even thriving in the emirates based on personal assesment.

Pls anybody in the forum can attend to these.

thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please see below. Hope this helps.



konfidence said:


> I have got to ask these quetions;
> 
> -Is it forbidden in the UAE to preach? - It is a Muslim country. I appreciate the fact that the Sheikhs have been very open minded in building churches for the expats that live here. However, I don't think they would appreciate it if we came into their country and tried to preach about another religion. I think the people here just mutually respect each other's religions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a church service in my hotel every Friday, the place is packed full of happy clappy Filipinos, actually the singing is rather good, they all arrive in their Sunday best.

There's a church top end of Bur Dubai near rashid hospital in Dubai too.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

konfidence said:


> I have got to ask these quetions;
> 
> -Is it forbidden in the UAE to preach?
> - Are the 7 emirates equally disposed to xtianity
> ...


Preaching in the context of a church service is legal, at least in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

Some of the emirates have provided land for churches such as Dubai. In other emirates Xns meet in hotels and what not. So I would say it's not exactly equal.

I'd say Xnity is very much thriving in a mustard seed kind of way.


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

There are a lot of churches. Proselitizing is illegal as are missionaries in all of the UAE


----------



## mariashq (Jun 30, 2010)

i do attend an African Worship Service (King's Revival Intl.) at the Trinity Area, and if you're interested, please do visit. Service is from 8:30PM until 10:30PM, every Friday.


----------

